# Weird Accessories



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

What are some weird accessories you have or want but don't really need. 

here's ones I want … 










Paracord bracelet that unravels into 10 feet of emergency rope, not bad not bad and only 9$ 

here's a cool knife I can find some use as well 


















show me some more !!


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Any more links to that knife? That bracelet is a cool concept! If i find something, i will definitely post it


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I believe this is the knife Amazon.com: Columbia River Knife and Tool 5150 Hole in One: Home Improvement


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

the knife is called the Columbia River CRKT 5150 Hole In One … amazon, ebay, and other carry it, it's around 30$ 

CRKT makes good stuff, very good quality.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I just got this beastie knife from CRKT http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EDL1L4/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

We actually just got those bracelets in my
store today, pretty cool little item


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Nite Ize ZipLit LED Zipper Pull Light - Package of 2 - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one of those survival bracelets. I like knowing I have 14 feet of 550 test military spec paracord whenever I am camping or anywhere really. Never know when you might need some rope and if you send in the remnants of your strap with a story of how you used it they send you another one.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> Never know when you might need some rope


you and your stupid rope.



Boondock Saints - Rope - YouTube


----------

